

US CDC on preparedness for a zombie apocalypse  - Hoff
http://emergency.cdc.gov/socialmedia/zombies_blog.asp

======
billswift
Sword Camp 2008: Zompocalypse, Day Five <http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=323>

------
georgemcbay
Any article on zombie apocalypse preparedness that doesn't even mention
shotguns is obviously worthless.

~~~
mathgladiator
This is why I have fantasy of hiding shotgun shells everywhere. Ever notice
how video games have shells everywhere? who put them there. That's right, some
nut-job wacko like me. When I was homeless on college campus, I considered
doing this until I realized I probably be arrested. Just imagine if there were
sports bars and shells everywhere.

~~~
prodigal_erik
"Scientists tell us that our prehistoric ancestor Homo Habilis, as he stood
high atop a cliff thoughtfully chewing a great mouthful of Ancient Grains
brand cereal, often stared up at the sky and wondered: Where can I hide my
ammo and health?" - <http://www.oldmanmurray.com/features/39.html>

